# Billings, MT



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

I would be most appreciative if anyone knows about the Open at Billings. My young do Lily is running.

Thanks so much.

Nancy White


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck to Lilly!


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Good luck to you Nancy.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Good luck to you Nancy/Lilly


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Any results yet? Go Lilly!


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the good wishes. She is awfully young, but she needs the trial experience to advance her career.

Nancy


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Nancy,

Our best wishes are for you...go Lily girl!

Melanie


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Nancy!
Have my fingers crossed for my favorite little black dog--I still have a place on my couch available if she ever wants to run away from home.

Suzanne B


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Any news ????*


*Russ*


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Open win for "Manu" (o:Clow/h:Trott)
Am win for "Pard" (o/h: Clow)..
Great weekend for Brad and Diane Clow!!! Congrats!
________
Buy Vaporizers


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to the Clow's


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Aw come on, someone must have more results?????????
I heard of a few but didn't have a pen handy and don't want to post incorrect info.
I do know that my dog Chip (High Tech CPU) got 4th in the Open handled by Karl Gunzer.
Sorry don't have the rest.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, congrats to Brad, Diane, Kenny And especially Manu and Pard


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Manu, Pard, Brad, Diane and Kenny....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Janet,

Congratulations on Chip's placement. Florence says you owe a donut.

Russ


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Congrats to Janet on Chips 4th. Don't know any others!*

*Russ*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Chip, Janet and Karl on the Open fourth!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks all for the congrats. By the way Steve, dinner Friday was very good and we are still around to talk about it! nice place. J.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Flyer (Sorol's Jet Setter) won the Qual. I had to go to a business meeting that evening and didnt see the end; I heard about Flyer's win for obvious reasons. I didn't hear the other placements. 

Both my derby dogs were eaten up by the third series, so I didn't stay for the 4th and don't know how the derby ended up. Creed, King, and Ammo were looking pretty good (among others) but I haven't heard any more. Because I left, I missed the end of the Am as well, so.....

Congratulations, Janet and Karl and Chip on the 4th in the Open!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS Chuck!!!!!!

M


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I just saw Carma and Trudy took 2nd in the Am - way to go, girls! And Rob - you and Creed all won the Derby? Congratulations, my friend!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Rob Erhardt on your Derby win with Crede, also Carma Futhey for her Amateur second and Alice Woodyard on her Amateur third!


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Just found out that Brad handled Manu to his Open win...that makes the weekend even better for the Clows! I'm told it's called a "Polish Double-Header"?
________
Volcano Vaporizer


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt and his terrific Derby dog, Creed. This win gives him two blue ribbons and a red in his last three Derbies. Is any dog in the country on a hotter roll? Also, kudos to Carma Futhey and Alice Woodyard for their second and third in the Amateur with Trudi and Whouper.


----------



## PA jack (Oct 5, 2007)

My wife and I refer to Creed as Orange because we had the pleasure of whelping that litter for Darby’s owner Robert Heller. Creed had the orange ribbon on him. We kept Blue (Cooper). This is our first formally trained dog and I am having a great time running HT with him. I’ve joined a few training groups and everybody has taken time to teach me how to teach the dog. It’s a great ride so far. 

And now time for the shameless plug.. I have a Darby at my home right now with a Hook litter that is 7 1/2 weeks. I believe Robert has posted in the classifieds. The pups were whelped in my kitchen and have stayed in my home. Thanks. Jack.


----------

